# AMT "Movin On" Truck



## spacetrader2000 (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if Round 2 has the molds to the AMT "Movin' On" Kenworth W-925 Truck? Would love to see that reproduced. BTW, Fnet channel is showing Movin On , M-F at 7am and the episode repeats at 12 midnight.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

spacetrader2000 said:


> Does anyone know if Round 2 has the molds to the AMT "Movin' On" Kenworth W-925 Truck? Would love to see that reproduced. BTW, Fnet channel is showing Movin On , M-F at 7am and the episode repeats at 12 midnight.


I would love to see the truck from "B.J. and the Bear" also.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's not particularly rare... looking on eBay a couple of dozen have sold recently. A couple odd ones are jacked over $100 but a good many are in the $35 - $49 range, which is about what a reissue will cost. These include some in Movin On boxes. Actually the MO kits, as they are later issues of an older kit, bring less money.

The BJ kit is a bit rarer and sells in the $100 range but again looking at past eBay auctions reveal some in the $40 range that had been offered as "buy it nows". Oddly the BJ kit seems to bring LESS money than the same truck in non BJ markings. 

Most of the AMT truck kits have been issued and reissued off and on for many, many, years and aren't too terribly rare if you are patient.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I too would like to get my hands on the BJ and the Bear kit. Again!!
Stop to think about it I don't see so many cab over rigs going down the road any more.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I wish they wouod re-issue the Mack so I can do a Road Warrior truck.
Now does anyone know if the Diamond RIO can be built without the sleeper box or is the bodyshell a one piece molding???

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have the Rio but haven't looked at it in 10 years. I THINK the sleeper is separate. It is in the other truck I have.

The trouble with making the Road Warrior truck is you need to scratch build a new dash board for right hand drive.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> I too would like to get my hands on the BJ and the Bear kit. Again!!
> Stop to think about it I don't see so many cab over rigs going down the road any more.


I had an inlaw that is a trucker (he has a big Volvo truck). We talked once and he said that at least here in the US there aren't many big cabovers. He gave me the reason why but I forget...


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> I had an inlaw that is a trucker (he has a big Volvo truck). We talked once and he said that at least here in the US there aren't many big cabovers. He gave me the reason why but I forget...


I beleieve they were deamed dangerous as there is no crumple zone ahead of the driver in a front end collison.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

MightyMax said:


> I wish they wouod re-issue the Mack so I can do a Road Warrior truck.
> Now does anyone know if the Diamond RIO can be built without the sleeper box or is the bodyshell a one piece molding???
> 
> Max Bryant


You can always go to the round2 web site and check out the instructions for the DR.


----------

